# NEDRA 2011 Power of DC Photos and Videos



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Now that is an awesome autocross pic!


nedrapr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The Power of DC AutoCross and Drag Racing photos and videos are up on the Power of DC site.
> 
> ...


----------

